# A Secure Cage? HELP!



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

The first cage was from Drs Foster and Smith. It lasted maybe three years until the recent crop of ratkins. One day we discovered a hole that of course began to grow. I wanted to replace it ASAP so I went to PetSmart and got a replacement. Same size with bridges. A month later and today it was time to change the litter. There was a huge hole and the beginning of another. I took it back and got a replacement for free. If it happens again I expect a refund. Is Foster and Smith really sturdier? Is there some way to re-enforce the corners?

I really need any suggestions. Their cage is on a high dresser. If they escaped they'd just bounce on the carpet. But we do have five cats and one dog with a high prey drive...hurts me to think what would happen to the dog, rats don't go down without a fight. Okay, so to keep that from happening what can I do????


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

U need a cage that isn't plastic... It is going to keep happening.

I suggest either a martins, critternation or all living things.

I wouldn't continue to throw away money on a cage that isn't appropriate. It is so much better to get a more expensive cage that they won't be able to escape and will last a long time


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

The one that got chewed was All Living Things, are there different models?


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

You could try the Petco Rat manor if you have only 2 rats, it's all metal so it's pretty darn chew proof


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Once your rats start chewing plastic bottom cages, you're done. There are no plastic bottom cages that your rats won't get through once they've figured it out.


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

There are seven rats, mixed sizes and ages. The biggest you need two hands to pick her up. I'm going to go online this afternoon. The problem I have to be careful with is sometimes larger cages for larger critters will have wider set bars. We lost a whole litter of baby rats before we figured that out. So a cage the smallest can't escape from, but roomy enough for the huge ones.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Critter Nation is a huge cage that has very small bar space made for small critters. I have 7 girls in mine and it's perfect. I have 7 boys in a QC which are made in Portland OR. It's the same size as the dcn, but the bars are farther apart. The QC, is not as deep the the cn, however it's quite a bit taller. (making the same sq ft for both) None of my girls can get through it either. However I would worry if I had really tiny girls in one. The Critter Nation I'm not even sure if a mouse could get out of the bars are so close together. 

Both cages i love, and both have their own plus and minus'. the double critter nation is easily found anywhere for purchase, the front doors are as big as the cage so easy to clean and get to the back. Cons the plastic inserts to get eaten and don't do much for holding substrate and mess. (there is bars under them, so no escaping) You can purchase different inserts though that are metal and deeper. there are two full sized floors and 2 half sized shelves.  The ramp can be hooked up so you have two separate cages if you needed to.

The QC is easier to clean because there is not the strange little spaces for things to get under that you need to pressure wash to remove throughly. It has wire floors, which I only partially cover with bedding and tiles. My boys like to lay on wires sometimes. It has 3 full floors, 3 enclosed balconies with large doors on the full floors and doors the size of balconies at each balconie for easy cleaning. The full levels can be closed by lifting ramps and hooking them to the top, so if you needed separation you can make it into 3 cages.


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

mimsy said:


> Critter Nation is a huge cage that has very small bar space made for small critters. I have 7 girls in mine and it's perfect. I have 7 boys in a QC which are made in Portland OR. It's the same size as the dcn, but the bars are farther apart. The QC, is not as deep the the cn, however it's quite a bit taller. (making the same sq ft for both) None of my girls can get through it either. However I would worry if I had really tiny girls in one. The Critter Nation I'm not even sure if a mouse could get out of the bars are so close together.
> 
> Both cages i love, and both have their own plus and minus'. the double critter nation is easily found anywhere for purchase, the front doors are as big as the cage so easy to clean and get to the back. Cons the plastic inserts to get eaten and don't do much for holding substrate and mess. (there is bars under them, so no escaping) You can purchase different inserts though that are metal and deeper. there are two full sized floors and 2 half sized shelves. The ramp can be hooked up so you have two separate cages if you needed to.
> 
> The QC is easier to clean because there is not the strange little spaces for things to get under that you need to pressure wash to remove throughly. It has wire floors, which I only partially cover with bedding and tiles. My boys like to lay on wires sometimes. It has 3 full floors, 3 enclosed balconies with large doors on the full floors and doors the size of balconies at each balconie for easy cleaning. The full levels can be closed by lifting ramps and hooking them to the top, so if you needed separation you can make it into 3 cages.


Can you link the QC or is it only in Portland?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

Okay, advise on a cage I can put on a high dresser, metal bottom and big enough for seven rats of various size...guinea pig to large hamster. They have to be above the dogs.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not sure of a large enough cage for 7 rats that can fit on a dresser. You might need two cages.

Can't u keep them in another room where the dogs can't get into?

A double critter nation would fit 7 rats, u can remove the legs/wheels to put it on something but I think it would be too large to fit on a dresser. Maybe u could build a higher stand but then I think the cage would be too high to reach the top


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You could also try two martin cages


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

http://qualitycage.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=129_169_179&products_id=946

that is a link the cage I have my boys in. You can have them powder coat it in black or white. Mines in black. You can also get either short, or taller stands for them. I prefer the short stand, which is only like an inch off the floor. Easy to roll around if you need to, but doesn't make that top story too high. Though I'm not quite 5', so tall for me may not be tall to you.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmmm, a dresser that can hold a cage large enough for 7 is going to be rough. I know both Martin's and Quality Cage will build to your specifications, however it will cost a bit more than one of their standards.


----------



## Sndnsun808 (Jun 25, 2015)

So I bought the all living things rat starter and I've had my rats for 3 months in it and the bottom corners get chewed because it's plastic so insted of buying a new cage I ordered a metal base from bass equitment its a little bigger than the cage itself but the cage just sits inside and works great the base was 14 $ and shiping was 10$ they have lots of sizes and if you call them they can customise a size for you. I dont have enough space for a larger cage like a CN so I wnt with this insted so far so good hope it helps

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Bass equipment has several metal cage bottoms http://www.bassequipment.com/Home/default.aspx#sitemap maybe one of them will fit your cage. If one won't fit inside your cage, maybe your cage can be placed in one.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with cagedbirdsinging they aren't going to stop once they start. Mine didn't so I got them a critternation and it hasn't been dented.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

My rats did chew the plastic pans of the Critter Nation, but it was a very strong plastic, and before real damage was done I was able to replace the pans with metal pans from Bass Equipment.


----------

